# B13 Grille



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

Has anyone done a custom grille on a B13 Sentra? I have searched the whole forum and came up with nothing...so can anyone help me?


----------



## yip (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah! I am making my 91-92 grill badgeless and also thinking about making a carbon fiber grill that will work with the tsuru headights because I think the tsuru grill is freaking ugly!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

just cut out the guts of it, and put some screen in it, that's about as custom as it gets without getting a SKZ grille


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

yip said:


> Yeah! I am making my 91-92 grill badgeless and also thinking about making a carbon fiber grill that will work with the tsuru headights because I think the tsuru grill is freaking ugly!


The 91-92 grille is shorter since the headlights are wider, it will not fit the 93-94. Your project won't help him in any way but I'm interested to see what you did with your grille. I have both complete front sets 91-92 and 93-94... this means corner lights, headlights, grille and fillers.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

The b13 Tusru grill is very nice. But, to get that grill it requires replacing the headlights and corners also.


----------

